# Moving possessions from Manila to Baguio



## BritishAndy (Oct 29, 2019)

I have been living in Manila for over a year now and I am now thinking about moving to Baguio. I will need to transport my possessions (no furniture, just personal items/clothes and small appliances). What is the best way to transport my things? I am considering the following options:

1. Hire a self drive van - can I hire a van and drive with a UK driving licence?
2. Hire a van with a driver - any suggestions? So far the only vans I have found are vans for passenger not for carrying goods or for local moves, not long distances.
3. Use a Moving Company - I assume that this will be the most expensive option. Any suggestions of a good company to use with competitive rates?

Any suggestions and experiences of moving home long distance in The Philippines would be much appreciated.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Look around for Lipat Bahay signs in your neighborhood. They might have a van or a small truck fit for your purpose.

Yes, most vans with drivers are setup for passengers, but the seats are removable in most of the vans. Everything is negotiable. 

Make sure to clarify if tolls, gas and meals are included / excluded.

In 2013, we moved from Calamba, Laguna to Subic. We had some furniture and lots of boxes, so we got a small / medium truck and in addition, a Mitsubishi Adventure with driver to transport 3 of us and the kitty. I think we paid p16,000 for truck, car and 3 guys. I thought that was a great deal back then.


----------



## BritishAndy (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for info. Do the Lipat Bahay vans serve long distances?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

BritishAndy said:


> I have been living in Manila for over a year now and I am now thinking about moving to Baguio. I will need to transport my possessions (no furniture, just personal items/clothes and small appliances). What is the best way to transport my things? I am considering the following options:
> 
> 1. Hire a self drive van - can I hire a van and drive with a UK driving licence?
> 2. Hire a van with a driver - any suggestions? So far the only vans I have found are vans for passenger not for carrying goods or for local moves, not long distances.
> ...


If you have been living in thr Philippines for more than 90 days then no you can't drive on your UK licence.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

BritishAndy said:


> Thanks for info. Do the Lipat Bahay vans serve long distances?


Sure, everything is negotiable. I would make sure they have a strong vehicle for the last roads up to Baguio. Manila to Baguio is a nice drive on the expressway most of the way these days, but of course there are tolls.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Done it a few times myself,last from quezon city to subic in 2012.....van driver,bed,small table.washing machine,small stove all other living items ,no furniture,3 cats cost me 4000 php and driver helped. You can contact Arizona resort in subic(barrio baretto) as they did some of this. I don't know now since Tomo passed away. Oh yah,againin 2013 from baretto to tanauan leyte same items...cost me again 5000 php gave away bed and washing machine


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BritishAndy said:


> I have been living in Manila for over a year now and I am now thinking about moving to Baguio. I will need to transport my possessions (no furniture, just personal items/clothes and small appliances). What is the best way to transport my things? I am considering the following options:
> 
> 1. Hire a self drive van - can I hire a van and drive with a UK driving licence?
> 2. Hire a van with a driver - any suggestions? So far the only vans I have found are vans for passenger not for carrying goods or for local moves, not long distances.
> ...


Welcome to the forum Andy, hope you enjoy and contribute.

We moved our furniture and belongings from San Lazero, Sta Cruz Manila (north side) to Banks Poro La Union (the outlaws house) some 6 odd years ago, about the same distance to Baguio.
My better half found a company on FB (got to love FB), 3 guys and a driver, (driver only drove and did nothing else) 3 to 4 ton pan tech. They moved large fridge, washer, dryer, lounge suite, tv, stereo, computers, bed, clothes etc and a plethora of boxes from the 7th floor in our condo to the outlaws 6 plus hours north. We brought them lunch and gave PHP 1,000.00 for their return meal/tip. For those guys it would have been a 19 to 20 hour day if not more, we sat in the cab with the driver and the 3 workers sat on the couch in the pan tech, was April so very hot for those guys. (saved 1K in bus fares)

The moving companies quote was PHP 12,500.00 this included truck, labour, fuel and tolls and I think from memory we were not obliged to buy them lunch or dinner but they were great guys so we did.
As said by DonAndAbby cheap, our experience also. From my perspective I think that because a Filipino did the negotiations we got the local price.

Good luck with your move and maybe we will catch up one day, we are on the beach in Tammocalao, Bacnotan about 2 hours drive from Baguio.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

when getting bids white guys shouldn't be in the picture.....also Filipinos who appear to have been abroad will get charged higher prices too.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Andy after u get a few more post and can pm I have a number for you for a van.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Also, Carousell, formerly OLX, has a ton of Lipat Bahay ads that are about the same caliber that Lefties, Big Pearl and I have been talking about. Lots of competition thus very negotiable.

https://www.carousell.ph/search/products/?search=lipat bahay


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> If you have been living in thr Philippines for more than 90 days then no you can't drive on your UK licence.


However he can leave the country and return to restart the 90 days just like with tourist visa.

My read is that you need to get local DL within the 90 day period. (As well as having visa good for at least a year, so not tourist visa.)

Depending on the volume of stuff, he can also look at just shipping some boxes. LBC has a deal with BB sized boxes and 6 day delivery, something less than 500 p per box Manila to Cebu, not sure about within Luzon.


----------



## BritishAndy (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for all your replies and comments.

I have found a Long Haul trucking service to Baguio with transportify.com.ph for PHP 7,300 - all in (petrol, tolls etc). Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BritishAndy said:


> Thanks for all your replies and comments.
> 
> I have found a Long Haul trucking service to Baguio with transportify.com.ph for PHP 7,300 - all in (petrol, tolls etc). Sounds like a good deal!


Sounds good. 

Too bad my town Ace covered body truck isn't finished yet  just wondering, how much items do you need to transport? 

Maybe victory bus cargo may work ? I get stuff like dashboard, bumper etc from Manila for less than 300 to 500p shipping by Victory

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------

